# The Right Ammonia for Fishless Cycle



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this ammonia what i'm looking for? It does not bubble at all when shook.

Ace® Ammonia - 6 Pack - Industrial Cleaners - Ace Hardware

Thank you.


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes that's the stuff and they have it in smaller bottles.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The test is to shake it. If it bubbles up (they all will) and the bubbles dissipate then it is good. If the bubbles persist for a long period, do not use. I don't see a list of ingredients other than it has 10% ammonium.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

That looks like it, but you can probably also get it a lot cheaper from the grocery store.


----------



## JoeH (Nov 13, 2013)

yea its it ace sells a clear qt bottle if it for like $2.65 which is enough to last several lifetimes


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the stuff... You definitely do NOT need a gallon! With the quart sized bottle, a single capful will yield roughly 4PPM per 10 Gallons... That's what I've found anyway, your results may vary... I put in two capfuls in a 20G I am cycling right now and it's right where I need it. You could probably cycle a swimming pool with a single quart sized bottle... This stuff is ridiculously potent

I've found most of the ammonias sold at grocery stores either have lemon scent (perfumes) and/or surfactants, which are both no-no's... The ammonia from Ace is working great for me!


----------



## JoeH (Nov 13, 2013)

yea i use 7 ml in 75 gal to get 2ppm


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. Fishless cycle is up and running and going well so far. For my 38 gallon tank, 1/2 tsp equaled 1ppm ammonia.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I used my leftover ammonia to clean house!!!!!!!!!!!!

have a blessed day


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

1 milligram per liter is 1 Part per million 

4miligrams per liter is 4 parts per million

a 10 percent solution of ammonia will have 1 milligram of ammonia per 10 milligrams of water

so to get 4ppm you would need 40 milligrams of 10 percent ammonia solution per liter

to get a concentration of 4ppm in a 50 (aprox 13.2 gallons) liter tank you would need 200 miligrams of 10 percent ammonia solution. 

(unless I dropped a decimal somewhere that should be right)


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

I checked

I did drop a zero

2000 milligrams (or 2 grams by weight) of 10 percent ammonia


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

1 tsp got my 20g to 4ppm


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do not use any suggestion for a particular amount. Only add a small amount and test and repeat until you get to where you need to be. Let the ammonia test results guide you in how much you add.


----------

